# Two new EO mods: Ewie and Nun-Translator



## mkellogg

It is my pleasure to announce that both Ewie and Nun-Translator have become moderators of the English Only forum.

Congratulations and I look forward to working with you both 

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations to them and to all of us!  This is earth-shakingly good news.  Now I will have to be on my very best behavior in EO, or ewie will hit me with a pun.  Who will be able to moderate N-T?  

Welcome to the funhouse, Sister and Yoobster!


----------



## sound shift

Congratulations to the two of you! I shall have to mind my Ps and Qs with you from now on!


----------



## Trisia

Wow, congratulations to both of you!

Dear Nun-T, this is great news indeed. You're an absolutely great contributor, and certainly a most valuable addition to the EO mod team. I'm _*very *_glad you're a mod now.  _(and love your new mod label)_

 Ewieee... is this a case of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em"?  Are we in trouble now... I'm sure you'll have lots of fun playing with your new mod powers. Just don't edit people's posts by adding off-topic remarks 


Cheers


----------



## panjandrum

Happy Day !
The rest of us can put our feet up now, knowing that the world is in safe hands 

Congratulations to both.


----------



## bibliolept

Proof once again that the Powers that Be know what they're doing! A brilliant, balanced stroke, an admixture of chaos and order added to the current all-star roster.

Congrats, N-T. (Does this make you the forums spiritual adviser?)


And ewie: What a "Mod Squad" moment this is. Now I don't need to keep thinking: "If only he'd use his powers for good..." Now I get to find out.


----------



## Vanda

> is this a case of "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em"?  Are we in trouble now... I'm sure you'll have lots of fun playing with your new mod powers. Just don't edit people's posts by adding off-topic remarks


and this one:


> And ewie: What a "Mod Squad" moment this is. Now I don't need to keep thinking: "If only he'd use his powers for good..."


I couldn' resist to those!  Ewie, você está frito!

Bem-vindos ao clube Nun and Ewie! Take a chair, grab a cup of coffee and begin to delete posts!


----------



## Matching Mole

panjandrum said:


> Happy Day !
> The rest of us can put our feet up now, knowing that the world is in safe hands
> 
> Congratulations to both.


Indeed, it's pipe and slippers for me from now on.

Congratulations Nun-Translator and Ewie


----------



## JamesM

cuchuflete said:


> Congratulations to them and to all of us! This is earth-shakingly good news. Now I will have to be on my very best behavior in EO, or ewie will hit me with a pun.


 
Only if you deserve it. 



> Who will be able to moderate N-T?


 
She answers to a Higher Power.  



> Welcome to the funhouse, Sister and Yoobster!


 
Yes, welcome, welcome!


----------



## fsabroso

*Ewie and Nun-Translator

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Angel.Aura

There you go! 

*Congratulations*, Nun-Traslator and Ewie!



_Laura_


----------



## Loob

I am so glad I saw this before I'd drunk too much of my own-recipe sangría (she says, swaying gently somewhere on the Costa del Sol).

Hooray, hooray!!!!  Inspired choices 

Ewie and Nunty, you will be _brilliant _mods. I'm really, really delighted! Just don't change at all, either of you....

Big hugs to both ♥♥♥


----------



## coppergirl

Congrats to you both!

I'm sure you'll both make absolutely excellent moderators.


----------



## rainbow84uk

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## GEmatt

bibliolept said:


> A brilliant, balanced stroke, an admixture of chaos and order added to the current all-star roster.




Congrats to both!


----------



## romarsan

* CONGRATULATIONS NUN TRASLATOR AND EWIE *​*EWIE, YOU ARE SUCH A NICE IRONIC MAN!*
*I like your intelligence and your sense of humour.*

*I congratulate WR on having you as a moderator*

*Good luck*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I had to check my calendar: no, it's not April Fools' Day! 
That's a freakin' good news! 
Bon courage à tous les deux !


----------



## danielfranco

Ahhhhh… So that's where y'all been. No wonder I hadn't seen ya both for awhile 'round these here forumses (and other miscellaneous virtua-places):

You went away to Mod Boot Camp!!!!

(And now, a flashback)

*Left,
Left,
Left,
Left,
I don't know but I been tole
…
Ewie'll hoist me up a pole
…
Better learn to say "Yes, m'am!"
…
Or N-T will give me* —erm… (rhymes with? hmm…) *Spam™* (?)(sorry, can't rap and march at the same time)

Anyhoo…
Congrats, and please don't erase my posts pre-emptively (I'll try not to justify such action, I almost-promise!)



D


----------



## nichec

Good news indeed


----------



## El escoces

Hearty congratulations to you both from far-off Buenos Aires!  Two mods, and two rockers...


----------



## ewie

Thanks to everyone for the (erm) kind ... well, kind of kind-_ish_ ... messages.
If I feel like *THIS* at the prospect, how must Nunty feel?


----------



## silvia fernanda

Congrats to you both!!
Silvia


----------



## CarolMamkny

HOLY S**T!  
Felicitaciones Ewie ​


----------



## pyan

Very good news! 

Welcome to both of you.


----------



## ewie

CarolMamkny said:


> HOLY S**T!
> 
> 
> Felicitaciones Ewie ​


 
Thanks Carol ... but I think you mean

HOLY S**T!  


Felicitaciones Ewie & Nun-T

​


----------



## CarolMamkny

ewie said:


> Thanks Carol ... but I think you mean
> 
> HOLY S**T! ​
> 
> Felicitaciones Ewie & Nun-T​
> 
> ​


 
Jejejeje.... ¡Una ya no puede decir nada! 

Yeah! Congratulations to you too Nun-T


----------



## Flaminius

Nun-T and Ewie, welcome to both of you!

Now the forecast tells an increased humour in the humid season.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone, and don't worry. Ewie has promised he'll try not to cramp my style. Harumph.


----------



## EmilyD

Mazel Tov to Both of You!!

   

_Nomi
_
(thanking the Heavens for the return of "normal" temperatures in R.I.)


----------



## Kelly B

Exxxxxxxxxxcellent.


----------



## Topsie

Congratulations to you both! I see that Nun-T has been promoted to "reverend modder" (I like it!), but dear ewie is still a "senior member"...(even if he's already started to take himself seriously by deleting his own posts!) When do we get to know your new job title ewie?


----------



## Broccolicious

I LITERALLY clapped my hands with joy when I saw this!! Hurray hurray HURRAY!!!

And then even more when I saw your deletion, Ewie - this is going to be a fabulous ride... as Gene Kelly once said to me...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'm really glad you've joined us!!


----------



## El escoces

OK, it took me a while but here goes...

So we've acquired a Reverend Modder and, er....a flibbertygibbit, a will o' the wisp, a clown (but, at the end of the day, a sunbeam).

(If you don't geddit, hang your head in shame )


----------



## cycloneviv

Wowee! What fantabulous news!! Or to quote a fairly recent thread, supacalafragalisticexpialidocious! Can one of you two rookie Mods edit my spelling for me? 

Now I'm searching for a big bunch of flowers smiley to insert!


----------



## Joelline

Congrats and condolences to Ewie and Nun-T!  We in EO promise that we'll try to behave!


----------



## cuchuflete

Joelline said:


> We in EO promise that we'll try to behave!


  Ahemmm. Speak for yourself, dear colleague.  They need practice managing rowdies.  I think it's our responsibility to give them lots of it.


----------



## ewie

Broccolicious said:


> ... as Gene Kelly once said to me...


Broccy's _Dreams 1977-83_ are now available in paperback.  They make for fairly dull reading, mind you.



El escoces said:


> So we've acquired a Reverend Modder and, er....a flibbertygibbit, a will o' the wisp, a clown (but, at the end of the day, a sunbeam)


Sadly, Scottie Dear, as ever I have _absolutely no idea _what you're talking about.  Perhaps you're incinerating something.  I just don't know.



cycloneviv said:


> supacal_*i*_fragalisticexpialidocious! Can one of you two rookie Mods edit my spelling for me?


Ditto, Vivi.



Joelline said:


> We in EO promise that we'll try to behave!


Ooh no! don't do that, Joelline! ~ I'd feel so left out ...


----------



## Joelline

I said we'd try; I didn't say we'd succeed!


  Oh, Oh, bad Joelline is off topic! (but she's not in the EO forum!)  Delete me, Ewie; Smite me Nun-T!


----------



## una madre

I'm a relatively new poster to this forum but can already see the benefits of having Ewie and Nun-Translator as Mods.   Congratulations to you both.


----------



## avok

coppergirl said:


> Congrats to you both!
> 
> I'm sure you'll both make absolutely excellent moderators.


 
That I am sure of!!


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations à tous les deux ! Et bon courage !


----------



## AngelEyes

*CLUNK!!!*​ 
*That was me falling on the floor and knocking myself out!*
_...and I spilled my glass of wine in the process..._​ 
*So, let's see, we've got the cool Modder Superior*
*walking around and making sure*
*we kids behave ourselves.*
*Well, she's nothing like the...uh...Drill Sargeants who taught me,*
*so I'm thrilled to have her around!!!*
*Congratulations, Nun-Translator.*​ 
*But...what the _________???*​ 
*You've given the keys to the class cut-up,*
*Ewie????*​ 
*Why, Ewie-Dewie, *
*what bollocks did you spout to achieve this?*
*And did you come clean and tell them what your middle name really is:*
*Off-Topic*
*But hey, Ewester, I couldn't be happier. Congratulations, Pet.*
*And this should be interesting...*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Kibramoa

Congratulations Nun-Translator and Ewie on your new duties.  

*
 *


----------

